# Speaker Curves



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

HI, New User here....

I am in the process of EQ my room for mixing...

I have a pair of Tanoy Reveals 5A, they have a response curve with a dip at about 75k picture included i think!!. My question should I be looking to create a smooth curve from -30 to 0 from 20 to 200 or should I be looking to reproduce the speaker response curve ? or is it a case of no right answer...

Thanks

Nick


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

That measurement is from the speaker in an anechoic chamber. It will measure completely different in your room. Without a measurement mic like a Dayton UMM-6 or MiniDSP UMIK-1 (there are others) and Room EQ Wizard there's no way of telling what frequencies you'll need to EQ.


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

ok Understood. I have a measurement Mic and have measured the room.. I suppose the question I have is what curve should I be adjusting too from the rom curve I get ? any clearer ?


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

As a starting point I would go for the Bruel and Kjaer (B & K) curve, which can be made with the following values added to a house curve.

20 0
200 -0.5
2000 -3
20000 -6

However, when you move your target level in REW to cover the speaker graph, ignore the fact it is flat to 20 and let your speakers roll off naturally at 100hz, which the graph shows. 

I hope that provides what you are after, as I struggled to find a full range curve for quiet a while.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

Or make your own based on your ears and room following Wayne's suggestions in these threads:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/96-house-curve-what-why-you-need-how-do.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...target-levels-hard-knee-house-curve-long.html


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks, Appreciate the help... will try this out and see how far I get.. but yes your are answering my question just down to my ability to use the answer...


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok cool.. will check them out... thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Orange55 said:


> As a starting point I would go for the Bruel and Kjaer (B & K) curve, which can be made with the following values added to a house curve.
> 
> 20 0
> 200 -0.5
> ...


Keep in mind that the B&K curve relates to the standard in-home arrangement, with the listening position some distance from the speakers. Any speaker will sound brighter if you’re sitting only a couple of feet from it, so the B&K curve might not translate well to the near field situations commonly used for music production. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok good heads up, as I am in a near field situation.... but was going to base my measurements on my Head position, is the B&K curve a good place to start then ? or is there a better bet...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, it’s not a bad place to start. But if it sounds too bright then experiment with a steeper curve.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt, I am getting on Badly i think ... and just loving the help from you people...

I entered the House curve but it gives me a nearly flat curve what should i specify for me speaker type to create the house curve... also my measured curve is nasty in my opinion...have uploaded as PDF's may be the room is too bad or I am measuring all wrong... picture included... help welcome very welcome...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks pretty normal - see this post for some tips on posting your graphs, you have a very large SPL span in those graphs which makes everything look flat. If you use the V5.01 beta version you can tweak the HF slope of the target curve directly from the Target Settings panel without needing to load house curves.


----------



## voodoochild65 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the re-assurance should I use a smaller range to get a more accurate or more adjustable curve or does it make no difference just not so easy to see ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Mostly for easier visual comparison with other responses - if you use a really narrow range everything looks terrible, a really big range everything looks flat. 60 dB is a good span and let's you easily see how your measurements compare to others posted in the forum.


----------

